# Mars Badge



## trevor999 (25 Oct 2009)

Greetings
I hope this is right forum to ask this question. 

I recieved my grandfather's WWII records from Library and Archives Canada and have a question about an entry. Sadly, he is deceased so I cannot ask him. On his Record of Service it mentions that he is "To recieve $1.50 per diem and wear Mars Badge", dated 12 Nov 1944. He had just finished a Driver/Operator course (Signals). Can anyone tell me what the Mars Badge is and where I can find an image? I have Google searched the term and several variations to no avail.

Thanks in advance for any help

Regards


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2009)

http://jfchalifoux.com/mars_badge_khaki.jpg
http://collections.civilisations.ca/public/objects/common/webmedia.php?irn=3084502
aka "Trained Soldier Badge"


----------



## trevor999 (28 Oct 2009)

Thanks mariomike! I appreciate your help.

Regards


----------

